# House of Cards



## jswordy (Jan 31, 2014)

Who here is HOOKED? New episodes are all available on Feb. 14. Can't wait!

Trailer…

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBabKoHSErI[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not sophisticated enough for that, I can only watch what I understand.
hillbilly hollow...gator boys, swamped...thats it...any thing else is over my head.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2014)

Jim, I just noticed your (Johnt's) quote in your signature, I love it!


----------



## jojabri (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, we are counting days! Props to the show and props to Kevin Spacey for blasting "network mindset"! Can't wait for more House of Cards!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 1, 2014)

We're "making do" meantime by watching the original British series of the same name from the '90s on Netflix. Excellent, as well.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 1, 2014)

EXCELLENT,EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH IT TO SEE HOW THE GAME IS REALLY PLAYED....FROM THE OTHER SIDE...................


----------



## Gwand (Feb 1, 2014)

I loved the British series.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 1, 2014)

Oooh I got chills just watching the trailer. I can't wait!
Now that I finished my Breaking Bad binge and Orange is the New Black, life is kind of boring.


----------



## Fordguy (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, this makes you wonder what "really" goes on.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 1, 2014)

I wish I had more time to watch the Spacey series but the British version was quite brilliant. Not sure which version is edgier.


----------



## pjd (Feb 1, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Jim, I just noticed your (Johnt's) quote in your signature, I love it!



Dang Dan, Whats up with that new avatar? it kind of reminded me of the old guy on back to the future.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow looks good! Hope they have season 1 still? I may not get it being on Netflix Canada will see...


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 2, 2014)

I think we have one episode left.

We have two seasons left of Breaking Bad.

One season left of The Shield.

Two or three seasons left of Weeds.

I don't know if it's too much binge watching or if I just get to the point where no one in a series has anymore redeemable qualities left anymore. It's been hard to finish the last few gritty shows I got sucked into.
I'm trying to pace myself on SOA, but I have a feeling I'm going to have several days of rage when I finish that one too!
Other than Orange is the New Black......
I ate that one up!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Is that one good Jeri? Been wanting to watch just no time! Orange is the new black


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 2, 2014)

Carolyn
I thoroughly enjoyed it.
Give it a try....you will know within 10 minutes if it is a show you will like or not.

I also just finished Upstairs, Downstairs (the newer version). There were tears and wailing, rage and the gnashing of teeth in the curl household tonight.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh wow!! Thanks for the tips! Loved breaking and and walking dead too lol!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Haven't seen weeds yet want to not enough time but on the watch list


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 2, 2014)

Manthing and I are obsessed with The Walking Dead.

We wait until it comes out on Netflix, then we binge watch the whole season. We will cancel plans if we weren't paying attention and suddenly the season is available on Netflix instant.
EVERYONE was under threat of bodily harm to not give us any spoilers until we catch up.

_also, we may or may not have a zombie plan with scenarios A, B, and C_


----------



## jojabri (Feb 2, 2014)

Obviously Jeri and Carolyn have EXCELLENT taste in TV shows. 

Our current watch list is Archer, Adventure Time, Bates Motel, The Blacklist, Bob's Burgers, Comic Book Men, Family Guy, Glee (on occasion), House of Cards, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic (for the 4 yr old), Once Upon a Time, Orange is the New Black, Revolution (though it's kinda become stale of late) Sons of Anarchy and Walking Dead. 

It seems like a lot, but we watch at our leisure. Thank you modern technology! The few things we don't get naturally or if the kids mess up the recording and we miss it, we find on eztv.it. 

On DVD/Blu-Ray we have the full runs of Angel, Buffy, Smallville, The Shield, Desperate Housewives, Coupling (a Brit-com), Boston Legal, Breaking Bad, and Weeds. Not to mention the 4x10ft long shelves packed to the brim with DVDs and Blu-Rays and the binder of other DVD discs.... Oh the joys of having choices!


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 2, 2014)

lol....we aren't even going to get started with the DVD's we have.

Between the anime and kung fu movies alone I could watch a different show each night and not run out for a couple of years.

Best netflix items I've watched recently are probably Scandal, Revenge, Veronica Mars, Luther, Lost Girl, Firefly and of course Serenity (seriously angry with Whedon), The IT Crowd, Black Books.....I could go on and on but I'll stop here.




Ahhhh Archer, how I love thee! (Pam is my spirit animal)

I think I want to start rewatching Farscape.

eta: Coupling, American or British version?

eta2: Any asian horror fans out there?
A Tale of Two Sisters, Audition, Premonition, The Host, Spiral? I don't know what it is about them...maybe just because they are just so creepy, I watch them and walk around jumpy for weeks. Odd because I absolutely cannot watch american horror movies.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeri! 1) YAY! A Whedon Fan!!! Been all about the Whedon since Buffy! 2) The British version, Jeff always made me just die laughing. Unfortunately, it was too short-lived.and 3) Have ya seen the new Archer season 5 episodes?  4) Noooope! on the horror movies. I can't rock the scary while touching any form of booze, I get the most horrible of nightmares. Even Walking Dead has spawned some middle-of-the-night screams.. *shiver*


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 2, 2014)

Aaah I haven't seen any of those Asian horror flicks but they sound good! Another series I enjoyed last year was Bates Motel - gripping next season starts in March I think.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 4, 2014)

We could not hang with "Orange is the New Black." Too much self-centered whining. It ain't us in my household.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 4, 2014)

Skip Walking Dead the TV show, Go pick up the Trade Paperbacks.
The comic version is 10 times more graphic and much more thrilling.

other shows the boss and myself watch:

Breaking Bad- (probably best show I have ever seen)
The Shield
Game Of Thrones
True Detective
The Good Wife
Fringe (like X-files on really good acid!)
American Horror Story
Sherlock 

Bob's Burgers
Rick & Morty
Arrested Development

and yet I still find time for a day job, wife, kids, golf, gardening & wine making!


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 4, 2014)

Elmer,

You are so right. The graphic novels are 1000% better, though I still like the show. The changes to the overall storyline in the tv version have been interesting though.

JSWordy,
Piper makes me want to slap the blonde right off her. It was everyone else's stories that made us stick with the show.
From what I understand, the book is even more egocentric.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 4, 2014)

So sad that breaking bad is over that was awesome! Really want to see true detective love Mathew and Woody bit don't have HBO. What channel is American horror story? What night? Lol


----------



## jojabri (Feb 5, 2014)

@ Carolyn, Yeah, sucks to have seen it ended, but awesome the way it went out! I mean who puts a remote controlled Gatlin Gun thingie in a trunk! EPIC!!

on Orange is the New Black: Yeah whiney, but for some reason I just couldn't not watch it.

on Walking Dead: I was REALLY hesitant on watching it for a few reasons, didn't have the channel, didn't wanna get sucked into another show, and I'm a scaredy cat in the horror department. However I really wanted to watch it because, everyone's talking about it AND because the creator Robert Kirkman is from my county. Now that I have started watching, I'm like WOW! I can see how this was totally written to be THIS area. It's even more creepy. Our daughter who is 4yo was half-watching (playing in the floor/playing upstairs/etc) it with us until we re-watched the 1st episode. We had to stop because she saw the part with the horse and we immediately stopped the episode. She's a pony FANATIC because of My Little Pony. Anytime she hears someone say "walking Dead" she yells, "Walking Dead is STUPID! They scared the pony!" Now we have to sneak and watch it. It's kinda funny!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2014)

Breaking Bad fans generally like Orange is the New Black. It has to be generational. I watched the first 3 episodes of BB - tried really hard to like it - but could not summon the desire to follow a guy who gassed one guy and let another one walk around half-dead as a zombie, suffering the whole time, while he and his pal decided how they were going to finish him off.

I have many younger friends in their 20s and 30s who find such matters cynically hilarious, and that's generational. I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 6, 2014)

wait> breaking bad is about a guy selling drugs for money...right, this is the same people that you want to put in jail in real life, but love watching how he gets there...I dont get it.
Besides, if you have been where he is, and done what he has, you would know, it is nothing like the tv show...Its scary.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am glad to read another few folks who just don't get Breaking Bad. I tried to watch it and just wasn't able to. I agree, it is generational, my kids loved it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 6, 2014)

Kinda funny that parents watching the show, are worrying about there kids getting caught up in drugs...go figure.

Again,,,its funny that two of the more popular shows are about illegal drug dealing.
weeds and breaking bad.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 6, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> wait> breaking bad is about a guy selling drugs for money...right, this is the same people that you want to put in jail in real life, but love watching how he gets there...I dont get it.
> Besides, if you have been where he is, and done what he has, you would know, it is nothing like the tv show...Its scary.




I don’t think liking Breaking Bad is generational, as I know plenty of people of different generations who get it.
As the creator has indicated “You take Mr. Chips and turn him into Scarface”

There is more than simply “selling drugs for money”. I enjoyed the journey of the character. And I did not find myself routing for an evil person, just watching it play out. 

While watching, I could relate to a degree. When faced with a death sentence of Cancer, knowing that you are underpaid and have a family to care for, how would you ensure their subsistence after you are gone.

But what I liked the most about it, is the main character at no time becomes a stereotypical bad guy or superhero (think Bruce Willis in Die Hard 1, compared to Die Hard5. Not the same every man character), he is as plain as your next door neighbor.
And ever action has a consequence. Not like on SOA where you can butcher people and have an enormous body count in broad daylight and nothing happens. Or the anti-reality of the New Hawaii 5-O where there cops are shooting missile launchers and sub machine guns on the beach. 

I, myself found the 1st season a little slow, but it does pick up from there.

But it is also not for everyone. 
For those that cant get into BB I am sure “General Hospital” is still on some channel for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know of anyone, of any age that didn't enjoy Breaking Bad. The character development during the series was amazing. Especially for Jessie. (I still want to give him a hug). As you said, each action has a consequence they must deal with. It is not really about drug dealing, after all, he is not a dealer. He is 'the cook".
Seasons 2-5 were the best IMO. But the finale... OMG. Very classy.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 6, 2014)

I like that lori.....so i guess I was the gardener....lol


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 6, 2014)

It was awesome no matter what! The characters were deep and Heisenberg was a desperate man who got caught in a downward spiral that he at first couldn't get out of but then didn't want to. The storyline and how every character meshed together was pretty darned good. Oh and there was a bit of scar face in there too! Can't remember his name but the guy who played Tony's buddy who he killed for seeing his sister was that drug lord guy in Mexico. Oh and didn't anyone like Scarface? It's just good fiction in my opinion. My kids watched all of it and are not running out looking for drugs. But they aren't little kids anymore, obviously kids shouldn't be watching that stuff lol but their video games are just as bad these days too...


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that's why I start out really, really liking a series, then somewhere along the way I just get to a point where I can't find any redeeming qualities in any of the characters anymore so I stop watching.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay, so we started watching the new ones last night, and.... 1) Train - My response : "DAY-UMM!" and 2) Closing: Probably one of the best pieces of television writing in history... "Did you think I forgot about you?" Crashed that fourth wall and completely called out the audience as to one of the reasons we love this show.

BRAVO House of Cards!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 15, 2014)

Are u watching that on tv or netflix? I haven't started watching it yet


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 15, 2014)

House of Cards is a netflix original series, so you can only catch it there.

Does anyone have Amazon Prime?
They have about 10 pilots that they are letting the audience choose what is made into a series.
I've watched 4 of them so far, pretty decent television.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 15, 2014)

Ya I saw on Netflix that it was an original and then I saw an ad for it on tv but they didn't mention netflix weird. What's amazon prime? Or is that only available in the US?


----------



## Elmer (Feb 20, 2014)

Just started house of cards season 1.
Keven spacey is great (but of course I expect nothing less from Kaiser Soze)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## heatherd (Feb 20, 2014)

The show is really fantastic, it is interesting to wonder how closely it parallels reality. Totally hooked!


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 28, 2014)

Who has finished Season 2 of House of Cards?

oh...mah....b'goodness....


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2014)

We're still watching it, so no spoilers! We don't have the time to hole up an entire day and binge the whole batch like my 30-something pal did.

We're also in the middle of the ORIGINAL House of Cards TV series - the British version.


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 28, 2014)

You will love the British one. 

All I will say about season 2 is that the acting is superb. I am now officially terrified of Kevin Spacey. Also, I've never been a fan of Robin Wright but she absolutely shines in this series.

Speaking of British television, any Torchwood, Dr Who, or Downton Abbey fans?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 28, 2014)

Sherlock. But i'm behind on that one. I haven't started House of Cards season II yet. I'm pacing myself.


----------



## jojabri (Mar 1, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Who has finished Season 2 of House of Cards?
> 
> oh...mah....b'goodness....



finished and agrees!!


----------



## Elmer (Mar 1, 2014)

Sherlock ! Did someone say Sherlock!

I think the 1st 2 seasons are excellent. The 2nd episode of the 3rd season (the best man speech) is outstanding


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 1, 2014)

Sherlock!
No spoilers!

We are waiting to get our hands on Season 3 and I'm so excited.
I will say I like the british guys over Robert Downey/Jude Law.


----------



## suecasa (Mar 2, 2014)

*Finished House of Cards -2*

I agree ... amazing terrifying television!! Had to limit ourselves to 2 episodes a night ... I wanted to just keep watching and finish the season ... now I have to wait !! not patiently!!

Read an interesting article though recently about how the streaming of shows has changed our watching experience from a communal experience to a private "selfish" experience. 

Havent decided if I agree ... but I do know with the "no spoiler" requests (often made myself .. so not judging) it takes away our ability to have conversations around the water cooler about what was on last night ... 

Thoughts??


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 2, 2014)

All I seem to see on netflix.ca is the first season of house of cards? Was the first season run in 2013 and 2nd this year? Or is that the 2nd season and I'm not seeing the first season? Haven't started watching it yet for that reason.

On another note, 2nd season of Bates Motel is starting on Monday and looks creepy as heck! Last season was good and Vera Farmiga and Freddie Highmore are excellent!


Carolyn


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> All I seem to see on netflix.ca is the first season of house of cards? Was the first season run in 2013 and 2nd this year? Or is that the 2nd season and I'm not seeing the first season? Haven't started watching it yet for that reason.
> 
> On another note, 2nd season of Bates Motel is starting on Monday and looks creepy as heck! Last season was good and Vera Farmiga and Freddie Highmore are excellent!
> 
> ...



Yes, the first season was 2013 and the entire second season was released on Valentine's Day this year. We're still watching it. Not enough time to binge.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah thanks JS! I'll know I can start watching as soon as I have time then 


Carolyn


----------



## jswordy (Mar 10, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Ah thanks JS! I'll know I can start watching as soon as I have time then
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Also, look for the original British series on Netflix, by the same name. It was done in the 1990s, and while there are some similar plot lines, it does diverge. That way, you can have your fill of Congress and Parliament all at the same time!

Both are incredibly addicting, if you ask me. The upside down flag in the U.S. version is also nice - that is a distress signal!

A while back, the NY "Daily News" got so disgusted with what was going on (or rather, NOT going on) in D.C. during the shutdown, it actually ran this front page, a take-off on House of Cards:


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 11, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Also, look for the original British series on Netflix, by the same name. It was done in the 1990s, and while there are some similar plot lines, it does diverge. That way, you can have your fill of Congress and Parliament all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao!! That is too funny! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

YES! Hell's Kitchen is back!


Carolyn


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 13, 2014)

The Borgias.

I'm speechless.
The first two episodes, everyone could have burned to death and I wouldn't have cared, but I needed something to watch while I was knitting.
There is a pretty large backstory that needs to be set up, as well as character introductions, etc. Halfway through the third episode I realized I was in trouble. By the end of the fourth episode I realized I needed to find another show to watch during knitting.

H O L Y M O S E S.

About like House of Cards in total lack of moral fiber and shocking television. Seriously good acting, great story line, etc.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Haven't seen any of the episodes but isn't Jeremy Irons in it? He's an awesome actor...


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, and he is spellbinding. I cannot decide if I love him or hate him. It changes from episode to episode.
I'm not familiar with most of the others in the series but they are ALL top notch.

Hurry....go watch so that we can gab about it over a glass of wine!!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 13, 2014)

will do! what are you watching it on? Just the first season? He's one of my fave creepy actors lol! Love Ralph Fienes too lol an old flick to look for is called Dead Ringers with Jeremy Irons... ever seen it? Creepy!


----------



## jojabri (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh yes The Borgias! My hubby and I wrecked through them and LOVED them! 

Jeremy Irons was great! I kept on making references to Scar from The Lion King. 

Like Jericurl mentioned, it's hard to tell if you love or hate the charachters. I wanted to smack myself for rooting for the bad guys and hating the good guys at times.

Oh yeah, plus there are plenty of steamy adult scenes. I suppose there wasn't much to do back in the day, may as well fornicate.


----------

